# Any body has comments around filming sex with your spouse for your own later pleasur?



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Just I thought...would you be okay if your W or H wanted to capture in video sexual relations between you and him/her?...it could have your face removed or wearing a mask - just to make sure that if ever get lost - just a question...how many will find it exciting?


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes, I've actually done that before and it was really fun. Definitely a little weird though seeing myself on camera! 

It's not for everyone. You need to really, really trust your partner and agree never to share the videos without consent from the both of you. You also could make them password protected and stored only on one computer. Basically it needs to be kept safe! If you can't trust each other enough to keep it private, then you probably shouldn't be filming yourselves.

Also, it can be tough for men and women with body image issues, who are insecure about how they look or how they will appear on screen. One thing to make this easier would be to take your wife to get her hair/makeup done beforehand so she feels like a movie star  If she's still in the lights-out-under-the-covers-missionary-only phase, then videos are not appropriate yet...She needs to open up gradually and be comfortable with a lot before a video is going to seem appealing.

Also, do you have a mirror in your bedroom? Sex in front of the mirror is a fun way to get comfortable seeing yourselves in that way. After this, a camera doesn't feel quite as awkward as it once did.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm OK with it provided all parties are aware and agree.

However, not too many people (including me) want to see me on film


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

I like to keep the current vision in my head of how i look naked. i dont react well when confronted with reality. lmao


----------



## Workingitout (Sep 27, 2010)

We did it while on a cruise. We watched it and then deleted it from the camera. It was fun to do and more fun to watch. I would have kept it but my wife thought that the kids might find it and would need councelling for the rest of their lives! The one thing I would have done differently is to have good music playing in the background. Also, I would have prepared a script first, not written or anything, just a quick "you do and say this, I'll do and say that".


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Hmmm...would anyone else have guessed this would be next?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

COGypsy said:


> Hmmm...would anyone else have guessed this would be next?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was wondering when public sex and multiple partners was gonna pop up. But really it's like shooting fish in a barrel..just a matter of time.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

No need to get upset over things that you just think and make you warn inside...I like the advise about making sure when you see yourself, you'll like it...because otherwise, no more videos will come...I agree with the special care you have to have (password protected is a must) and burn them onto a DVD and put it away...the whole idea is to have a collection (I have never done so far) for the future to watch, when you are older, maybe looking yourselfs 10 or more years younger and making love with so much passion, me be an excellent afrodiasiac to get it on...just a thought....thanks for your comments..


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I think it can be good, as long as there is a ton of trust and some very solid ground rules. Such as clear agreements that no one else can ever see them, can't be put on internet, etc. You have to be careful, too, to make sure that others can't accidentally see them (not just the kids.) If you put them on a DVD or something, it needs to be clearly labelled, and in a clearly labelled case, that you won't confuse with a regular movie (not clearly as in that it's the two of you having sex, but clearly as in something you would easily identify as being your personal DVD, not a commercially produced movie.)

Personally, I suppose I would do it with my boyfriend, but I don't know that I'd want to watch it. I'm not sure I'd be comfortable seeing myself like that. But I don't know...maybe I would. Huh...might have to think about this a bit. lol


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

marcopoly69 said:


> Just I thought...would you be okay if your W or H wanted to capture in video sexual relations between you and him/her?...it could have your face removed or wearing a mask - just to make sure that if ever get lost - just a question...how many will find it exciting?


 We have done this when on a romantic vacation, it was funny though, there were mirrors on the bedroom ceiling (a collection of square mirrors) so we aimed the camera to this ceiling. When playing it back it looked like we have 4 legs each- because of those squares. Bummer cause it was a good view, I loved watching while we were in the act. 

We taped some other very Romantic stuff with our favorite love songs playing in the background, but not in the act itself, still nothing for anyone but us to see. 

I think it is a great thing to do and have. I like to look in our bedroom dressor mirror when he sits up & I am on top, turns me on. Need to get my camera out & capture this soon. Good idea.


----------



## Workingitout (Sep 27, 2010)

Years ago, I owned a burglar alarm company. We were hired to install video cameras in a home (basically a nanny cam). 
When we were done, we forgot to bring a video cassette for the recorder. We grabbed one from the customer's shelf that was unmarked. We popped it in to make sure it was blank. It was the homeowners getting it on! What a memory!


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

marcopoly69 said:


> No need to get upset over things that you just think and make you warn inside.


Nothing "warns" me inside with this issue. Whatever that means.

We have sex tapes, we have sex tapes before kids, while I was pregnant and more recent ones. I don't have a problem seeing myself on tape.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Good for you...I talked to my wife, and she agrees with me that we need to do a try and error first to see if we like what we see. That is, before we film ourselves, we'll connect the camera to the tv so we can see what the camara sees, but without recording anything. The idea is to get the close up and angle we feel it is the hottest possible. The whole idea is for us to watch those videos later on, or just putting them play in front of us while making love as we see each other, it is like watching porn in that sense, but if we do carefully and with taste, I bet it could be very arousing, at least hope, because if my wife doesn't like herself in video, she won't get excited about watching the videos afterwards, that's why, I think the comment about making sure you do the best in trying to have the right lights, music in the background and the camara pointing where you think is the best picture for your late pleasure...it may happen that at the end, the result is not what we/I hoped for, and don't do it anymore, I do hope, however, that with care and taste we may end up recording ourself a lot. I am planning in creating password for all the videos and store it in a DVD under key. 

Any comments about how much watching yourself later arouse you? - does it do it for you?


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

We did it when we were younger, I'm not sure if I'd be comfortable now, my naked body scares me enough as it is - wouldn't want that on someone else's conscience...

Except now we don't know where the tape is (yes VCR tape - we're old). Hope we don't find it on a pay-per-view site somewhere!


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

Have you two watched yourself in a mirror before? Some times thats a nice non threatening way to start.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd only do it if I were absolutely sure I'd never divorce or want to run for political office or start an evangelical church.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> We did it when we were younger, I'm not sure if I'd be comfortable now, my naked body scares me enough as it is - wouldn't want that on someone else's conscience...
> 
> Except now we don't know where the tape is (yes VCR tape - we're old). Hope we don't find it on a pay-per-view site somewhere!


I bet, it would be incredible to find them now and watch them....I mean is you and your hubby going at it with love and passion...it may be arousing being able to watch them now....wouldn't it be?


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

me and the W do it every once and a while... I love it, not too certain if she do.... but for me its a need to see visuals of sex, so its a counter measurement to porn...


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

WadeWilson said:


> me and the W do it every once and a while... I love it, not too certain if she do.... but for me its a need to see visuals of sex, so its a counter measurement to porn...


I am the same way...and I think she is into it because of curiosity and love....It helps too that I am honest with her !00%....with time, I think it will make her really horny when she sees herself given me a BJ....she is not going to believe how hot she looks....can't wait but don't have a camera and won't buy one until boxing day - HD though....


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

My husband and I have done it a few times at his request and although I felt really uncomfortable knowing it was being taped, I've watched it over and over and over. It looks nothing like I had imagined. I surprisingly enjoyed it.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

marcopoly69 said:


> I bet, it would be incredible to find them now and watch them....I mean is you and your hubby going at it with love and passion...it may be arousing being able to watch them now....wouldn't it be?


Couldn't hurt - if I could find them...might look this weekend!


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Couldn't hurt - if I could find them...might look this weekend!


My wife and I agreed in making sure that whatever comes out of it, has to be arousing and our faces need to be protected - I hope with time and after she seems me how I take care of the recording that she'll let me have a few videos with our faces in them....anyway, now I am all about enjoying the fact that she is opened to the idea....can't wait...


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

We taped ourselves early on in our relationship. Quite a lot of tapes. I never had any trust issues as I know him; there is no way my husband would share that with anyone. What's his is his. 

Funny thing though: I don't have any problems watching porn (by myself or together, even while doing it together), but I find it disturbing to even hear myself moaning on a recording. I know my husband watches those videos sometimes, and sometimes he asks to have sex while watching those, but I just get.. embarrassed LOL


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

we started recording a few of our sessions and it is so amazing the level of closeness that this generates as your W has to trust you completly...i don't share our videos and they all are zip and password protected, so we can show our faces in them now, which is great since we don't have to worry about our faces....so far we have done 4, all of them hotter than I thought possible....it helps that my w and i work out every week ....I'll go for tape number 5 tonigh!....yipi...i like to watch amateur porn as to me is the real thing, but since we now have our own, i watch ours ......she is beautiful and can't get enough of her...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Just make sure that if you ever split or divorce that you know where those tapes are.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Just make sure that if you ever split or divorce that you know where those tapes are.


Divorce??...I've been with my W for 22 years now since we were 17 and 18....our biggest problem was the lack of communication and the taboo she had around sex...well, today, I am happy to report that we have reached a point where we can enjoy our marriage and we are closer than ever before...so I am not divorcing my W ever...the love I have for her and gratitud for loving so much that she was willing to change and do what she needed to do to meet my needs (emotional and physical...not everything is about sex....kisses, hugs, nice love words, etc are important too)...anyhow, I just can't see myself with another woman...she is becoming the woman of my dreams....there are always challenges in live but after everything we've been through together, coming to Canada with nothing, having children without financial stability and different sex drives, to be where we are today, I just love her so much!


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

My husband has mentioned it before, We no have a nice video camera. I would be all for it.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I once read that we should keep in mind whether it be regular pictures (and it can be related to self-made porn) that many years from now we will relish how great and or thin we looked back then. I find my wife and i doing it now. 

I think everyone has body issues that may hold them back. 

I am not sure if this excercise will make us feel better or worse about our bodies. 

I think regardless keep in mind house cleaners, baby-sitters, nosy kids, parents or whatever MAY very likely find these things. I heard someonse say that a child can get a locked gun out of save without opening it LOL. Never say never...either hide your faces and or put in a safe and/or and/ password protect these films carefully!!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> Have you two watched yourself in a mirror before? Some times thats a nice non threatening way to start.


I was just going to suggest that actually. It's a great way to start!


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Many years ago, my wife and I talked about doing this. She didn't say no, but she also didn't say yes.

Anyhow ... just in case she said yes, I decided to set it up and see how it worked. I placed the camera up high in the corner of the room but couldn't see how good the picture was in the view finder, so I turned on the Record button. Then flopped around on the bed for a bit and then ran and turned it off. Then re-wound to check how it worked.

Anyhow, we never got around to filming ourselves in the act. 

A few months later we had her brother and sister and their spouses and children over and they wanted to see some video of a vacation we had. 

So the house was full of family and I turn on the TV and there is a picture of our bed. Then I come walking over and lay down on the bed and flop around looking at the camera. It was maybe 5 -10 seconds of video. My wife said, "What the hell were you doing?" Everyone looked a little confused and I turned beat red. Thankfully, I had my clothes on.

Thank god the video of the vacation started right away. 

Nobody in the family has ever talked about it since. And I have never asked my wife to video us together again either.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ ROFL! :rofl:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

SadSamIAm said:


> Many years ago, my wife and I talked about doing this. She didn't say no, but she also didn't say yes.
> 
> Anyhow ... just in case she said yes, I decided to set it up and see how it worked. I placed the camera up high in the corner of the room but couldn't see how good the picture was in the view finder, so I turned on the Record button. Then flopped around on the bed for a bit and then ran and turned it off. Then re-wound to check how it worked.
> 
> ...


We taped ourselves ONCE - then later tried to tape over it with something else (vacation, whatever).

One evening we went to show the "something else" video to my in-laws. The first 1/2 second was still our OLD tape - focused up close on my wife's face and "mini-me". My wife and I both leapt up, but before we could do anything, the other video started.

It was only 1/2 second. WE knew exactly what it was - but to this day I have no clue if my in-laws knew. And if they did figure it out, I can't help but think that our dramatic reaction (jumping up out of our seats) would have been their biggest clue.

So - another tip - DON'T EVER JUST 'TAPE OVER IT' WITH SOMETHING ELSE. If you decide to get rid of it, burn it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LOLOL you guys are killing me :rofl:

For us, our films and nude photo albums are strictly kept apart from everything else. Though a part of me does want to show it off a little but too bad, missus will flay me alive if I do.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

today's cameras that tape directly to a card avoid this kind of problems.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


nice777guy said:


> We taped ourselves ONCE - then later tried to tape over it with something else (vacation, whatever).
> 
> One evening we went to show the "something else" video to my in-laws. The first 1/2 second was still our OLD tape - focused up close on my wife's face and "mini-me". My wife and I both leapt up, but before we could do anything, the other video started.
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

my husband has been takeing pics or filming us since we moved in together. dosent bother me. i dont watch it, but i am aware when its happening, and sometimes i will wave or make faces at the camera.

he prob edits it out, but he saw us for a minute. being us, and lovey.


----------

